# Star Wars: Neue Infos zu Mandalorian Season 3, The Book of Boba Fett und Obi-Wan Kenobi



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Neue Infos zu Mandalorian Season 3, The Book of Boba Fett und Obi-Wan Kenobi*

						Es gibt neue Informationen zu den Star-Wars-Serien The Mandalorian (Staffel 3), The Book of Boba Fett und Obi-Wan Kenobi. So soll der Drehstart der neuen Staffel zu The Mandalorian wohl erst später beginnen, da das Filmstudio von den beiden anderen Serien in Beschlag genommen wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Neue Infos zu Mandalorian Season 3, The Book of Boba Fett und Obi-Wan Kenobi*


----------



## sesharim (13. Juni 2021)

hä ? bin ganz blöd oder wurde fenec nicht getötet?


----------



## marionege (13. Juni 2021)

sesharim schrieb:


> hä ? bin ganz blöd oder wurde fenec nicht getötet?


Alle Teile gesehen?, wenn nicht, wirds Zeit


----------



## SFT-GSG (14. Juni 2021)

Was lernen wir daraus? Am besten solche Serien erst nach 5 Jahren sehen, wenn die ersten 3 Staffeln abgedreht sind, bzw. feststeht das die Serien nicht mit cliffhanger eingestellt wurden......


----------

